# ASN Chytrid Study 2009



## Corpus Callosum

The Amphibian Steward Network (a program of Tree Walkers International Tree Walkers International) is pleased to announce it is conducting a study to determine the presence of the chytrid fungus, _Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis_, in captive amphibians. To obtain statistically relevant results from the sample size that current funding allows, initial sampling will be restricted to captive Dendrobatids as a baseline indicator of the prevalence of chytrid in captive amphibians in general. Testing may be extended to other amphibian taxa as funding allows. Our goal is to collect samples from 125-150 participants which will be used to formulate the results of the study. Test kits with instructions will be distributed to participants to test amphibians in their collection along with a short survey to fill out. All materials and postage fees will be covered by the ASN. 

There is a strong potential for our local environment to be contaminated by the disposal of untreated organic materials and waste water from enclosures which contain chytrid. The transport of captive amphibians (_Xenopus_) has been implicated in the distribution of chytrid currently impacting amphibians globally. Animals which appear to be healthy may still carry chytrid since some species of amphibians are known to be asymptomatic carriers. However, since treatment against chytrid is both easy and effective, there is no reason to worry about the condition of any chytrid-positive animals. Participants will be given the results of their test but all information and published statistical results will be kept anonymous.

Everyone is encouraged to let other Dendrobatid keepers know about the project as the only requirements are those listed below. This is a great opportunity to get a free chytrid test and contribute to a study aimed at increasing awareness of this important disease. Because the maximum number of participants for this study is 150, applicants who are members of the ASN will be given priority. The sign-up deadline is May 1, 2009.

*Purpose:*


 To provide a better understanding of the presence of chytrid in captive Dendrobatid collections.
 To inform keepers on the status of chytrid positive animals within their collections.
 To raise awareness and limit the transfer of chytrid between collections and into our native environment.

*Requirements:*

 Participant must be located within the United States.
 Participant must have at least one Dendrobatid species.
 This is a targeted study for the presence within Dendrobatid collections, although it is fine if you keep other families of amphibians as well.

 Participant must fill out the survey included with the test kit.
 In order to obtain meaningful information from the study, we need data that will produce statistical results. The survey is very general, primarily multiple choice, and should take no more than 15 minutes to fill out.


*Method:*

Participants will be provided test kits that include instructions, collection swabs, storage tubes and gloves. The collection swabs are used on the animal’s skin to collect a sample which is then placed in the storage tube. Samples will then be mailed back (return postage is included) to the provided address for testing using polymerase chain reaction. 

*How to sign up:*

To sign up, please email [email protected] with the following information:


 Name
 E-mail
 Phone
 Mailing address
 Preferred contact method (e-mail, mailing address, or phone)
 Are you a member of TWI?
 Are you a registered ASN steward?
 Approximately how many enclosures do you currently have in your collection?


----------



## jpg

I probably shouldnt ask this question here , but can a frog that could have had Chytrid pass it to another through its enclosure / moving frog into dead frogs enclosure a month after passing .


----------



## afterdark

jpg said:


> I probably shouldnt ask this question here , but can a frog that could have had Chytrid pass it to another through its enclosure / moving frog into dead frogs enclosure a month after passing .


It's my understanding that chytrid can remain viable for long periods of time unless properly treated. Everything in the tank that an infected frog came in contact with is a potential source of re-infection to new frogs.

If I'm off base, I'm sure someone will correct me.

And on topic, I'm disappointed that I won't be able to participate in the study because I'm in Canada, but I'm really looking forward to the results.


----------



## gary1218

Sent my request in


----------



## skylsdale

afterdark said:


> And on topic, I'm disappointed that I won't be able to participate in the study because I'm in Canada, but I'm really looking forward to the results.


And the only reason we are limiting it to U.S. hobbyists is simply due to mailing/shipping restrictions: because each swab potentially contains skin cells on it, the sample is considered biological and then complicates everything to the Nth degree trying to ship samples across international borders, etc.


----------



## Exoticdarts

Our request is in as well..


----------



## sounddrive

im there for sure


----------



## ggazonas

I sent my request in today


----------



## kristy55303

sent in my request as well.
One question:
I have both darts and tree frogs, do we only test our dart frogs? 
thanks in advance for this opportunity, 
kristy


----------



## Roadrunner

I`ll participate but I`ll pay for my own testing. I`ll have new tincs and galacts coming soon that I`ll put in quarentine and pool swabs. I`m due on my random tests of my collection this year also. How should I go about getting the survey, for new acquisitions and one for the seperate tests on my collection?


----------



## McBobs

My request has been sent. 

-Matt


----------



## skylsdale

kristy55303 said:


> One question:
> I have both darts and tree frogs, do we only test our dart frogs?





> To obtain statistically relevant results from the sample size that current funding allows, initial sampling will be restricted to captive Dendrobatids....
> 
> This is a targeted study for the presence within Dendrobatid collections, although it is fine if you keep other families of amphibians as well.


It's fine if a participant keeps other species of amphibians, but only dendrobatids are to be tested for the purpose of this study.


----------



## kristy55303

thanks for the clarification.
i will chytrid test those myself separately probably beforehand.
this is a wonderful opportunity and am very pleased to be a part of it.
kristy


----------



## frogparty

my info is sent  neat to be a part of it


----------



## jubjub47

Hopefully we get 100% participation from ASN stewards


----------



## adnama36

I'm in too! It'll be really interesting to see our results!


----------



## afterdark

skylsdale said:


> And the only reason we are limiting it to U.S. hobbyists is simply due to mailing/shipping restrictions: because each swab potentially contains skin cells on it, the sample is considered biological and then complicates everything to the Nth degree trying to ship samples across international borders, etc.


Thanks for explaining, Ron. I think I'm one of the only Canadian ASN stewards anyway.


----------



## McBobs

Just out of curiosity, I'm an ASN member and a part of TWI, but dendroboard does not recognize me as one. Is there a requirement or something that I'm missing somewhere?

-Matt


----------



## NathanB

ask kyle to make you blue


----------



## Julio

how soon should we expect to hear back about the test kit?


----------



## NathanB

This is the reply from my entry


> Thank you for signing up, just wanted to confirm we received your
> information.
> 
> Will send out an email in early May once we have enough participants to
> get going with the study and mail out the test kits.


----------



## Julio

mmm, i submitted my mine and i never got that response


----------



## paulrust

Sent request in yesterday.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Aaron, a random sampling will do, I'll email you the info.

Julio, I gave you a phone call instead, since we have that leaf litter group order to work out  .


----------



## paulrust

RE:


> Thank you for signing up, just wanted to confirm we received your
> information.
> 
> Will send out an email in early May once we have enough participants to
> get going with the study and mail out the test kits.


Got it today Michael, Thanks.


----------



## rozdaboff

The May 1st, 2009 deadline for the ASN Chytrid study is fast approaching. We are getting close to our target goal of participants, but we still could use some more volunteers. 

Participants will be provided with test kits (including instructions, collection swabs, storage tubes and gloves). Sample collection is simple and non-invasive swabbing. After collection of samples, mail them in the postage paid return mailer for processing and testing using polymerase chain reaction. Participants will be given the results of their test, but all information and published statistical results will be kept anonymous.

You do not have to be a member of TWI to participate. Everyone is encouraged to let other Dendrobatid keepers know about the project as the only requirements are those listed below. This is a fantastic opportunity to get a free chytrid test and contribute to a study aimed at increasing awareness of this important disease.We are limited in the number of free testing that will be offered, so please respond now to ensure you will be included.

*Requirements: * 
•	Participants must be located within the United States. 
•	Participants must have at least one Dendrobatid species. This is a targeted study for the presence of chytrid within Dendrobatids. While it is perfectly acceptable if you keep other families of amphibians, those animals are not eligible for testing in this study.
•	Participants must fill out the survey included with the test kit. In order to obtain meaningful information from the study, we need data that will produce statistical results. The survey is very general, primarily multiple choice, and should take no more than 15 minutes to fill out.

*HOW TO SIGN UP:* 
To sign up, please email [email protected] with the following information: 
•	Name 
•	E-mail 
•	Phone 
•	Mailing address 
•	Preferred contact method (e-mail, mailing address, or phone) 
•	Are you a member of TWI? 
•	Are you a registered ASN steward? 
•	Approximately how many enclosures do you currently have in your collection?

Thank you for reading and we hope that you will participate in this study.

Rob “Oz” Ossiboff, PhD
Amphibian Steward Network Committee


----------



## flyangler18

Info submitted.


----------



## Jason

Any results from these tests?


----------



## NathanB

i never got one


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have the materials for the test kits and am in the process of packaging them up to get sent out to participants.


----------



## frogparty

I was wondering when I was going to get my test kit just the other day.


----------



## Occidentalis

I know it's probably too late, but I sent in my information on the off chance that more people are still needed.

Best,
Alex


----------

